# My visit to L' Amazone- Orchidées Gérard Schmidt



## JeanLux (Dec 18, 2009)

I visited G. Schmidt last wednesday (to buy my christmas present) at his nursery in Nalinnes ( near Charleroi in Belgium ), one of the best adresses in Belgium for paphs IMHO! 

(For the members of the german DOG-forum: sorry to show about the same pics here but I only took the time to shoot *some* pics)

One of those lovely large perrots that gave the name to the nursery
(Amazone):






into the jungle:





lots of large plants to be seen:





the place where I always spend most of my time there:





Vandas:





Cycnodes Taiwan Gold:





Ancistrochilus rothschildianus amidst the paphs (this one went home with me):





Paph micranthum X jackii:





Paph Dr. Jack X fairrieanum:





Paph Apple Blossom X philippinense:





Paph lawrenceanum and co:





Gérard Schmidt:





from the outside, you would not guess all these beauties inside :





I found quite some nice paphs:
insigne sanderae with bud, concolor, leucochilum, helenae, and especially a very nice large bs plant of *Paph René Klinge ( roth.x anitum )* !!

Arrived home again, I found that the RHS register included roth x anitum as Wössner Black Wings reg. by Fr. Glanz in april 2009!
=> http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchiddetails.asp?ID=916002

I contacted Gérard by mail and he confirmed yesterday that he had tried to have his plant registered in oct. 2008, and was told that anitum had to be considered as a var. of adductum, so the name could only be valid for this var.!? For him René Klinge is the original name and he is waiting for the correction at RHS now.

Anyway I hope to see the plant spiking in a few months as he some of them bearing large spikes (but those were not for sale)

Jean


----------



## Candace (Dec 18, 2009)

I wonder do the parrots chew on the plants?


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice PICs Jean what a jungle, what a haul!


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for showing !


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

Paph Apple Blossom X philippinense is interesting because I don't see the philippinense in the bloom


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Paph Apple Blossom X philippinense is interesting because *I don't see the philippinense in the bloom*



yes, not at all in the bloom, but therefore it is a multi !!! Unfortunately not for sale (yet?) ! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like a great place to visit. Does it get cold there inthe winter? Thanx for sharing. micranthum x jackii! :sob:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Looks like a great place to visit. Does it get cold there inthe winter? ...



Yes of course! it is at about 200 km distance from Luxembourg, about 300 km northeast from Paris, Paris had snow on thursday, we had snow this night with temps to - 15 celsius (I think about the same in Nalinnes). Jean 

Candace the perrots do not have access to the main GHs !


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 19, 2009)

How fascinating and delightful it must have been to discover this tropical oasis behind the façade which declares that only banality lies within. The parrot is cool! My friend's Amazon parrot, Walter, looks hilarious right now. He is, how shall I say it, _à poil_ or bare naked, as he has just lost all of his feathers in a molt. :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you for all those pictures Jean!!! I love the first purchase, very interesting flowers! Also I like the picture of the Paphi-land!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like a great place to visit frequently!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like a fabulous place to visit. My brother lives in Luxembourg....I should tell him to go and visit. He doesn't grow orchids (although he always threatens to water mine with bleach as a joke ) but he might enjoy walking through that beautiful jungle.


----------



## etex (Dec 21, 2009)

What a beautiful place to spend some time!! Thanks for sharing it with us and giving us an inside look!! Gorgeous slippers! Happy growing!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2009)

looks like a nice road trip!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 26, 2009)

Wonderful photos of your tour - thanks for posting.


----------



## emydura (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice. Thanks Jean. Look forward to seeing that roth.x anitum in flower. Should be nice.

David


----------

